# Browning hi power???



## trailblazer

i've been looking for a browning hi power & i'm a little confused about where they are actually made.

some descriptions indicate "made in belgium", others "made in belgium assembled in portugal".

why the distinction & is there a huge difference in performance & collectable value?

if there is a question i didn't ask, please answer it anyway.

thanx in advance,
TB


----------



## cclaxton

The Browning Hi-Power has been made for a long time. Not sure about the collectible values, but I would think the ones made in Belguim are more valuable. Wikipedia has a great article on the Hi-Powers and their models. check it out.


----------



## berettatoter

Made in Belgium - Parts made in Belgium and assembled in Portugal - it is still a masterpiece of a gun. My friend has a knockoff made by FEG. It is very similar the the Hi Power and shoots about the same, but it is still no Hi Power. You will probably invest about 1,000$ to buy one new. Worth every penny. JMHO.


----------



## trailblazer

berettatoter said:


> Made in Belgium - Parts made in Belgium and assembled in Portugal - it is still a masterpiece of a gun. My friend has a knockoff made by FEG. It is very similar the the Hi Power and shoots about the same, but it is still no Hi Power. You will probably invest about 1,000$ to buy one new. Worth every penny. JMHO.


 $1000.00 is way out of my price range...i'll need to find a used one.

great stuff here & i thank you all.

i already own a BDM 9mm, what is the difference between a BDM & a Hi Power?

TB


----------



## berettatoter

trailblazer said:


> $1000.00 is way out of my price range...i'll need to find a used one.
> 
> great stuff here & i thank you all.
> 
> i already own a BDM 9mm, what is the difference between a BDM & a Hi Power?
> 
> TB


I don't believe the BDM is produced anymore. I think they quit making them in 1997. I don't believe the Hi-Power has a decock funtion either. Does your BDM have a decocker? Your BDM has a 10-shot magazine right? Hi-Powers run 13-shot I believe. Like I said earlier, my friend has a FEG made in Hungary, that is a pretty nice Hi-Powerish pistol that runs around 500$ NIB. The average Hi-Power, blued basic, should run you around 600$ if it is in 95% condition (NRA Excellent) - for a used one. New, you can look on the Browning website, but I believe they run around 920$-1100$ range (depending on model).


----------



## island18

or you can look at FM ( Fabricaciones Militares) in Gun Broker. They where made in Argentina with Browning license, All parts are interchangeable


----------



## berettatoter

island18 said:


> or you can look at FM ( Fabricaciones Militares) in Gun Broker. They where made in Argentina with Browning license, All parts are interchangeable


I have read some article on the Argentinian Hi-Powers, and they were pretty well made pistols. Your right, they were manufactured under a license agreement, however the FEG I was talking about is not made under a license.


----------



## trailblazer

double post, sorry.


----------



## CaptMaui

I have 2 Browning Hi power in 40 S&W one is NIB Great pistols!!!!


----------



## Philco

The Browning Hi Power does not have a decocker. I recently picked one up in new unfired condition in the box for $750. Mine came with two ten round magazines. The 9mm Hi Power is sold with either 10 round magazines or 13 round magazines. I assume this is done to accommodate those who live in states that limit magazine capacity to ten rounds. They are excellent quality pistols and are considered by many to be a classic.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Philco said:


> . . .They are excellent quality pistols and are considered by many to be a classic.


My girlfriend's late husband was a collector of Hi-Powers. And, M1 Carbines.

He had a VERY large array of Hi-Powers, many were pre-WWII from various countries. 
Including three that had that rare (now days) holsters that doubled as "shoulder stocks".
That doesn't make them any more "shootable". Just much more value for collecters.

She has been selling his collection through one of his "collecter gun buddies". Many people WANT what he had.
BADLY. We are talking A LOT of big dollars here.

She went the legal route ATFE (and all the pain) of being legally able to keep a "Selective Fire" M1 Carbine (machine gun)
and a Ruger Mark II with a suppressor. Oh yeah, we both go to our local Sportsman's Club bullseye matches.
You don't run into a lady like that too often.

I traded a HD flat screen TV to her for his Dillon 550 reloading system. :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy

I bought my first Browning Hi-Power in 1989. It is a Mark III-S version and is the first centerfire semi-auto pistol I ever owned. I had it tuned by a great gunsmith in my area. Trigger work, new comp hammer, springs, and he even worked it so that the mags drop free (still has the magazine disconnect safety). I paid $389 for this gun new and it will never be sold by me.

I also had the same gun in .40S&W but sold that one years ago.


----------



## Nlmadog

I have a 1991 Hi Power I bought new and a 2003 40 cal Hi Power. Both are fantastic, I love my 9mm the best. I always recommend a HP in any collection. Great looking outstanding shooters. Quality right there with my Brown, Nighthawk, Baer, Dan Wesson.


----------



## Scorpion8

I have several HiPowers (yes they are that good) and an FM Argentine copy. The HiPower is a superb handgun and might be the most accurate of the pistols that I own. For a nice clean used copy I suggest looking on GunBroker. The folks who took over Gary Cole's business offer superb deals on re-parkerized used HiPowers.


----------



## hammer1

I have 2 a nicely massaged mark lll, by novak, and a inglis. Nothing feels as good in the hand as a hi power.


----------

